# Gore Wind u. Regenjacke aber welche???



## MichiP (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo BOC haut gerade Gore Jacken zum SSV raus.
Da ich noch keine habe wollte ich mir eine Wind und Regendichte zulegen aber wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual. Welche taugt was gibt es die Eierlegendewollmilchsau?Oder muß man doch eine Windstopper und eine Regenjacke getrennt kaufen?

bitte um Erfahrungen und Tips


greetz Michele

Hier die Auswahl

Gore - Weste Favorit

Gore - Weste Storm III

Gore - Windstopper® Jacke Helium

Gore - Fahrradweste Windstopper Xenon

Gore - Windstopper® Jacke Balance

Gore - Fahrradjacke Windstopper® Balance II

Gore - Windstopper® Jacke Funktion

Gore - Fahrradjacke Windstopper® Function II

Gore - Fahrradjacke Windstopper Vision II

Gore - Jacke Windstopper® Xenon

Gore - Jacke Paclite Countdown

Gore - Jacke GoreTex® Paclite Oxygen

Gore - Thermojacke Windstopper® Function II

Gore - Gore-Tex® Jacke Paclite Race

Gore - Gore-Tex® Jacke Performance Touring


----------



## nisita (30. Juli 2006)

ne jacke für alles gibt es definitiv nicht.. und 90% aller jacken scheitern schon an hohen temperaturen, bzw. wenn es regnet, ist es mit der atumungsaktivität von fast jeder jacke nicht mehr so gut bestellt...
auch ist ja nicht gore gleich core... das normale gore-tex ist z.b. relativ stabil, wasserdicht. schwer, und auch nicht gerade so tolle atmungsaktivität... das gore-tex xcr ist dann nochmal 25% atmungsaktiver, und ähnlich wie gore-tex paclite, was jedoch leichter & nicht so stabil ist... relativ neu ist die event menmbran, die eine noch höher atmungsaktivität hat, da sie keine shcutzschicht mehr benötigt..

letzendlich ist eine gute belüftung (durch große reisvershclüsse utner den armen, etc ...) wichtiger als die membran... (also lieber ne gore paclite mit reißverschlüssen, als ne event ohne...)
falls du nie mit rucksack unterwegs bist, würde ich dir zu ner paclite raten... aber paclite ist letzendlich auch nicht gleich paclite... viele taschen veringern z.b. die atumungsaktivität, bei schlechten nähten bringt auch ne xcr-membran nicht viel... auch sollte das ding ja lange halten...

ach ja.. lieber windstopper & regenjacke kaufen.. oder du verzichtest z.b. auf die regenjacke, und kaufst dir nen softshell welches regenabweisend ist... das bringt es aber nicht, wenn du bei jedem wetter fahren musst..

...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (30. Juli 2006)

vielen dank für deine antwort ist sehr aufschlußreich

aber


> falls du nie mit rucksack unterwegs bist, würde ich dir zu ner paclite raten... aber paclite ist letzendlich auch nicht gleich paclite... viele taschen veringern z.b. die atumungsaktivität, bei schlechten nähten bringt auch ne xcr-membran nicht viel... auch sollte das ding ja lange halten...



fahre fast immer mit trinkrucksack und touren immer mit normalen rucksack desweiteren möchte ich auch bei schlechten wetter biken also müssen muß ich nicht bei regen  aber möchten möchte ich schon 

greetz Michele


----------



## nisita (30. Juli 2006)

naja, nen trinkrucksack halten die paclite dinger ohne problem aus, und auch bei schweren rucksÃ¤cken gibt es da erstmal kein problem.. nur halten die dann leider nicht sehr lange...
letzendlich kommt es auch auf das budget von dir an, bzw. was dir die "atmunsaktivitÃ¤t" wert ist.. und wie gesagt, bei hohen temperaturen & regen kann selbst die beste membran nicht wirklich "atmen"...

ich selbst spare zurzeit auf die >300â¬ teure klÃ¤ttermusen einride.. einfach weil ich es brauche, und mir leiber eine jacke in 5 jahren kaufe, als 3... und mit meiner ersten paclite hatte ich leider keine guten erfahrungen gemacht.. auch wenn das bei mir nen fertigungsfehler der ganzen produkt-reihe war...


----------



## MichiP (30. Juli 2006)

Also ganz klar ich bin in einem alter wo ich lieber einmal mehr ausgebe und dann länger was davon habe als diese "geiz ist geil" geschichten auch wenn es heist das ich auf irgend ein teil etwas länger sparen muß das frau und kinder ja nicht hunger leiden sollen 

natürlich ist eine 250-300 anschaffung viel geld und ich bin auch froh wenn es irgendwie günstiger geht (wer nicht) des halb suche ich ja auch das beste preis-leistung verhältniss.

aktuell wäre mir eine regenjacke wichtig der herbst kommt bestimmt und mit wind kann ich besser leben als mit nässe.

touren werden dann meist doch eher bei trockenem wetter gestartet die jacke ist dann nur als vorsichtsmaßnahme im rucksack.

atmungsaktivität wäre natürlich super hab hier noch sone olle no-name jacke da ist nach einer schnellen runde mehr wasser (schweiß ) in der jacke als ein platzregen von aussen bringen könnte 


greetz Michele


----------



## IndoorJo (17. November 2006)

Hallo, ich hänge mich einfach mal in den Thread rein, da ich aktuell nach einer Regenjacke suche. Ich habe bereits die Gore Function II, diese ist aber nur regenabweisend - will heißen, dass ich schon pläddernass geworden bin. Ansonsten mag ich die Function II aber gerne, sie sitzt gut und ist wirklich winddicht.

Aber nun zur Regenjacke. Ich tendiere zur *Gore Cross* oder zur *Gore Oxygen II*. Ich kann aber in der Flut der Informationen aus dem Internet nicht erkennen, welchen Unterschied die beiden Jacken haben, außer dass sie optisch verschieden sind. Selbst auf der Gore-Website wird nicht näher darauf eingegangen.  Oder wie sieht es mit der *Gore Race*, der *Gore Countdown* oder der *Gore Alp-X* aus?

Welche Unterschiede gibt es? Welche habt ihr? Und könnt ihr sie auch empfehlen?


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (19. November 2006)

Wenn's nicht unbedingt von Gore Bike Wear sein muss, Löffler Colibri...Sitzt gut, is leicht und is dicht...

so far...

Micha


----------



## IndoorJo (19. November 2006)

> Löffler Colibri...Sitzt gut, is leicht und is dicht...


Danke Micha, die habe ich derweilen auch im Visier, zumal sie aus dem gleichen Material ist (Gore Tex Paclite). Aber leider ist sie auch ca. 30 EUR teurer als die Gore BikeWear Countdown oder Cross (was meine aktuellen Preisnachforschungen angeht).


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Januar 2007)

Könntet Ihr bitte einmal berichten, welche Ihr Euch jetzt letztendlich jeweils gekauft habt und wie Ihr damit zufrieden seid? Wäre sehr nett.

Gruß,    Geisterfahrer


----------



## IndoorJo (17. Januar 2007)

Ich habe mir die Gore BikeWear Countdown Paclite Regenjacke gekauft, aber hatte sie noch nicht im Einsatz.


----------



## siq (17. Januar 2007)

Hi

ich habe zwei Jacken 

Gore Function II als Wind/Wetter/Regen Jacke auch für wärmere Temperaturen

Gore Tool SoftShell als Wind/Wetter/(Regen) Jacke für Temperaturen unter ca. 8°C

die Feinregulierung übernehme ich mit den Trikots darunter je nach Witterung/Temperatur

Gruss
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

